# Best exhaust on a 200 20v to run with stock turbo



## 3Urodr3amin (Apr 22, 2013)

Title pretty much says it all, whats the best system to run? Catback or not, i live in Michigan (no emissions test), thinking of deleting them. Has anyone done this or is it just too loud? Also what about straight piping the mid muffler?


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

it's not really too loud but these 5cyl motors DRONE badly around 3k rpm

Here is Catless - twin 2-1/4" straight pipes into twin glass packs





Here is open downpipe:






also go to theprojectpad.com for a lot better audi posts and new content


----------

